# that great Klein feeling



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Gotta love it when 6 month old US made screwdrivers do this. Not sure why I bother with their garbage anymore.


----------



## Ts103 (Nov 15, 2013)

Little bit of silicone and you are good


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Send this to Klein and say WTF is up? What a shame to run a great company like this into the ground.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Gotta love it when 6 month old US made screwdrivers do this. Not sure why I bother with their garbage anymore.
> http://s2.photobucket.com/user/xxxsnapsh0txxx/media/20140606_153525_zps3aexuxoo.jpg.html


Stop using it as a chisel :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Time to stop using Klown.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I read about this happening on here way too often to doubt it but I have never snapped a Klein screwdriver in my life. And I'm hard on them. Is it possible different plants use different materials and they end up shipped to certain areas?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I never used to cry when I lost a Klein driver, as they only have a 6 month life expectancy anyway.
It sucks when you lose a Wera driver though, you get attached to them.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

farlsincharge said:


> I never used to cry when I lost a Klein driver, as they only have a 6 month life expectancy anyway.
> It sucks when you lose a Wera driver though, you get attached to them.


I have names for mine....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

farlsincharge said:


> I never used to cry when I lost a Klein driver, as they only have a 6 month life expectancy anyway.
> It sucks when you lose a Wera driver though, you get attached to them.


Weras are a different kind of suck, ie the metric tips. I just keep going back to 1/4" Kleins for my main screwdriver. I was using it to get a plastic box popped off a stud far enough to use my ***** but she went pop, and out came the tip from the handle. I have used older Klein screwdrivers for much worse and they have held up better than this one.

Back in the day, you only had to buy one set of Klein tools. If one broke, for whatever reason, it was replaced no questions asked. My old man didn't have to buy more hand tools until the 2000s. Now a screwdriver lasts 6 months laybe, a Phillips lasts 2, and line man's last a year or so. Make these damn tools better, Klein!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> ...Now a screwdriver lasts 6 months laybe, a Phillips lasts 2, and line man's last a year or so. Make these damn tools better, Klein!


 Pretty much. I'm hard on everything, but by the end of my love-affair with Klein I was burning through Philips and Robertsons inside of 90 days. That's just completely ridiculous. 

I also dislike metric tips, but my original Wiha #2 Philips is going strong after three years of daily abuse. I'll trade crappy standard drivers for metric quality any day of the week.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I use whia and knipex. 

I haven't bough Klein anything in about five years.

Screw them


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have NO idea what you guys are doing with your Klein tools but mine seem to stand up very well. 

Then again.....I hardly work at all.:laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> I read about this happening on here way too often to doubt it but I have never snapped a Klein screwdriver in my life. And I'm hard on them. Is it possible different plants use different materials and they end up shipped to certain areas?


Orginal Thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/electrician-gifts-69655/


> Originally Posted by CADPoint
> Get him the Klein brand barbeque tools and add in the bottle opener. Get him something from your heart! (It'll be the best gift)
> No way. I heard that Klein grill fork will bust in half just trying to pick up t-bone. The quality just isn't there anymore.





ponyboy said:


> No way. I heard that Klein grill fork will bust in half just trying to pick up t-bone. The quality just isn't there anymore.


Come on, which is it ?  Which way is Pony heading....


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> Pretty much. I'm hard on everything, but by the end of my love-affair with Klein I was burning through Philips and Robertsons inside of 90 days.


I'm gonna take a picture of my #2 square drive tomorrow and post it here. I've had it so long and used it so much that the handle has been worn away to an hourglass shape, and the tip is still good. I believe what I read here about the bad luck with kleins but I'm just not having the same experience


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> Orginal Thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f17/electrician-gifts-69655/ Come on, which is it ?  Which way is Pony heading....


Sorry that was just my feeble attempt at humor/trolling


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

If you sent that screwdriver back to me id send you a one year supply of Kleenex. 


And vagisil.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> If you sent that screwdriver back to me id send you a one year supply of Kleenex. And vagisil.


No anal Lube and a thank you note?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> No anal Lube and a thank you note?


Naaaa, not attracted to whiners.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Naaaa, not attracted to whiners.


 I guess the truth hurts. Klein sucks


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> I guess the truth hurts. Klein sucks


I personally have never had any issues with any tool of there's and that's all I've carried for 14 years. The truth is, is that every manufacturer has flaws and its just whos gonna be the lucky winner. I swear by there tools and will probably never buy anything else.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Chrisibew440 said:


> I personally have never had any issues with any tool of there's and that's all I've carried for 14 years. The truth is, is that every manufacturer has flaws and its just whos gonna be the lucky winner. I swear by there tools and will probably never buy anything else.


Yep, union guys have no problem with Klein, they never work enough to actually use the tools as they are intended, therefore they never see the problems


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Yep, union guys have no problem with Klein, they never work enough to actually use the tools as they are intended, therefore they never see the problems


I don't think you realize what kind of an animal your talking to. Ill make you look bad any day for free.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

I started with klien and down the road when a tip broke or side cutters got jammed up. It was always the same answer, nope, looks like u hit something with them, or the heads scuffed like its been beat on,,,,,well no crap u brand pusher, the damn screw driver is so big there may not be a flat head screw it could fit in, u think I paid that much for it to try and find the screw it fits, and other than twisting wires there's almost no other use for side cutters except paying way to much for them and beating on stuff that needs be beat on. I gave my Klein tools away and got milw. I deklien


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zen said:


> I started with klien and down the road when a tip broke or side cutters got jammed up. It was always the same answer, nope, looks like u hit something with them, or the heads scuffed like its been beat on,,,,,well no crap u brand pusher, the damn screw driver is so big there may not be a flat head screw it could fit in, u think I paid that much for it to try and find the screw it fits, and other than twisting wires there's almost no other use for side cutters except paying way to much for them and beating on stuff that needs be beat on. I gave my Klein tools away and got milw. I deklien


What are milw's?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

drspec said:


> Stop using it as a chisel :laughing:


Do you know an electrician who actually owns a chisel?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Klein is the best electrical tool manufacturer in existence.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> What are milw's?


Milwaukee


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Klein is the best electrical tool manufacturer in existence.


And Home Ch..er..Deepo is the best place to shop!


----------



## Traveen (Feb 10, 2011)

I can honestly say I too have seen kleins wuity decrease!

I've watched a co-worker snap a 9/16 nut driver doing up a 3/8ths tray bolt....in then yellow plastic part of the handle where the metal ends. 

My 5/16ths nut driver also snapped but right where the shaft gets wide after the part that fits over the nut. 

The blue handle banana knives loose so badly
Too!! The blade feels like it wants to slip side to side,

The list goes on...

Quality is garbage!!!!!!!


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Klein makes good stuff, the problem is, everyone else is making good stuff too. 
Klein charges premium pricing for what doesn't feel premium anymore. More competition and possible lower profit may have caused them to look at ways to make the tools cheaper. It wouldn't be out of the ordinary for a company to do this.
I got rid of my Kleins and now I use Knipex and Milwaukee. The sad part is that the Milwaukee's feel great and are well designed compared to the Kleins(better price too). Hell, my Klein linesman's notched when I cut a #8 self tapper. I was pretty bummed. I have cut everything with the Milwaukee's and the the cutting edge is still perfect. Knipex is just awesome. Expensive, but awesome.

Instead of making tools cheaper to make more money, perhaps klein should make them better and market the hell out of them.
I would use Kleins again, but they would need to improve. With so much competition out there, I can't see how klein thinks making cheaper quality tools is going to help.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*



that great Klein feeling

Click to expand...

*maybe there wouldn't be an issue if you bought a tool belt, and got those tools outta your pants Commando....:whistling2::laughing:~CS~


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Traveen said:


> I can honestly say I too have seen kleins wuity decrease! I've watched a co-worker snap a 9/16 nut driver doing up a 3/8ths tray bolt....in then yellow plastic part of the handle where the metal ends. My 5/16ths nut driver also snapped but right where the shaft gets wide after the part that fits over the nut. The blue handle banana knives loose so badly Too!! The blade feels like it wants to slip side to side, The list goes on... Quality is garbage!!!!!!!


I personally have broken three of the 9/16 hollow shaft 6" nut drivers 3!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> Instead of making tools cheaper to make more money, perhaps klein should make them better and market the hell out of them. I would use Kleins again, but they would need to improve. With so much competition out there, I can't see how klein thinks making cheaper quality tools is going to help.



If Klein DID make them better, they would not have to market them. When is the last time you saw a Knipex or Wira advertisement? I never have seen one but because of their quality I know of them and own some myself.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> Yep, *union guys have no problem with Klein*,* they never work enough *to actually use the tools as they are intended, therefore they never see the problems


ahemmm, I used Klein until there quality dropped off the shelf. The only thing Klein makes now that beats all others is their linesmans


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

360max said:


> ahemmm, I used Klein until there quality dropped off the shelf. The only thing Klein makes now that beats all others is their linesmans


I think the ****tiest tool they make are the linemans.

Knipex has them best on linemans hands down


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> I think the ****tiest tool they make are the linemans.
> 
> Knipex has them best on linemans hands down


I've used someones knipex and did not like them, was a comfort thing with the grip, they did work fine though


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

360max said:


> I've used someones knipex and did not like them, was a comfort thing with the grip, they did work fine though


I forced myself to get used to them, as I couldn't bring myself to waste more money on crappy tools from klein. I agree though, they do not feel right for the first little while.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Klein changed how they made their screwdrivers 5-6 yrs ago, and they have sucked **** ever since. I switched away from their cushion grips because the new rubber, that they claimed the Union asked for and the new shafts were no longer grounded/ chromed the same. The older cushion grips are 1000 times better, a couple years ago they tried to change the tips again on the robbys, and they still suck. Not sure who at Klein can't just admit that there older cushion grips were better, and say yeah we ****ed that one up.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

BTW I have was once or twice actually contacted by Klein, after I emailed them, and said that their new scredrivers were ****, and thats when the person on the phone said that the NYC or some other eastern states Union had asked for the change.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Other then their Cushion Grip Screwdrivers now suck the cox, I still use a lot of Klein and I think some of the stuff over the last couple of years, especially their data *** tools, which we use for controlnet and ethernet on VFDS and PLCs are actually some of the best tools out there.

Nothing beats a pair of rusty old kleins, and a line knife, when working in the sub in the rain, in the middle of the night to get the plants back up and running and you have to change a tap or a live line clamp.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

except maybe the CHANCE shot gun (switching) stick of course,


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

jontar said:


> BTW I have was once or twice actually contacted by Klein, after I emailed them, and said that their new scredrivers were ****, and thats when the person on the phone said that the NYC or some other eastern states Union had asked for the change.


Yea, at a union meeting we all voted to demand Klein change their manufacturing standards and sent the petition, and they did it. Happens all the time. When local 3 says JUMP manufacturers ask "how high?"


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Yea, at a union meeting we all voted to demand Klein change their manufacturing standards and sent the petition, and they did it. Happens all the time. When local 3 says JUMP manufacturers ask "how high?"


:sleep1:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

IslandGuy said:


> Yea, at a union meeting we all voted to demand Klein change their manufacturing standards and sent the petition, and they did it. Happens all the time. When local 3 says JUMP manufacturers ask "how high?"


So why do the tools still suck?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> Yea, at a union meeting we all voted to demand Klein change their manufacturing standards and sent the petition, and they did it. Happens all the time. When local 3 says JUMP manufacturers ask "how high?"


Next time you send in a petition, tell Klein to raise the quality to non-union standards. Then maybe they'll be tough enough to stand the abuse.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Something about the original post...........:whistling2:

*You'll never function smooth again after I cut screws with my snips*
*And there's no hardness like before in your screwdriver tips*
*Your trying hard not to admit it*
*But you can't compare with Knipex anymore. *

*You've lost that rugged feelin'*
*Whoa, that rugged feelin'*
*You've lost that rugged feelin'*
*Now it's gone, gone, gone*

*Now there's no happy look in my eyes when I reach for you*
*And Klein they want to criticize the little the little things we do*
*It makes us feel like crying*
*'Cause Klein, something beautiful's dyin'*

*You've lost that rugged feelin'*
*Whoa, that rugged feelin'*
*You've lost that rugged feelin'*
*Now it's gone, gone, gone*

*Klein I'd get out my money for you*
*If you would only build them like you used to*
*You had a good, good product that you don't find everyday*
*So don't, don't, don't, don't let Wera take it away.*

*Bring back that rugged feelin'*
*Whoa, that rugged feelin'*
*Bring back that rugged feelin'*
*Cause it's gone, gone, gone.*

D<with apologies to the Righteous Brothers>W


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ahhhh

Sent from my SCH-I545 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## ElectricianJ (Apr 3, 2013)

Never have had a bad klein screwdriver, wire strippers are a different story though... However I will say, I like the feel of my insulated Wiha's much more than any of my kleins. They feel like they're better quality as well


----------

